Tony Brooker Has Died - NaOH
======
gus_massa
Small discussions of las week:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21719760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21719760)
(33 points, 7 days ago, 5 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21714015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21714015)
(7 points, 8 days, 1 comment)

In particular, he invented Autocode for the Mark 1
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autocode](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autocode),
(perhaps) the first high level programming language.

